# ZBLS or ZBLL



## rubiknewbie (Jun 29, 2010)

If you know full OLL/PLL, VHF2L, and COLL, which is more beneficial to learn? ZBF2L or ZBLL? 

Not necessarily for 1LLL but other aspects of speedcubing 3x3x3. For example, I realise ZBF2L has some algorithms for solving F2L slots that I don't know before.

What is better to learn?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 29, 2010)

well if your not going for one look then neither?
if your not planning on learning ZBLL then why learn ZBF2L


----------



## Forte (Jun 29, 2010)

Neither is particularly useful on its own in Fridrich but ZBLL is more useful I guess.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 29, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> If you know full OLL/PLL, VHF2L, and COLL, which is more beneficial to learn? ZBF2L or ZBLL?
> 
> Not necessarily for 1LLL but other aspects of speedcubing 3x3x3.* For example, I realise ZBF2L has some algorithms for solving F2L slots that I don't know before.*
> 
> What is better to learn?



lol "some"


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 29, 2010)

I am thinking if it is worth it to learn for OH where I can afford more delay.

Currently I try VHF2L + COLL for OH so thinking of the potential next step though I may not do it if it is not worth the effort.

How about some hybrid?

Like:
1. Only use ZBLL if COLL case of T, L, U, H comes out.
2. VHF2L + ZBLL
3. ZBF2L + COLL 

I am also thinking knowledge of the algorithms might be useful somewhere.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 29, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> rubiknewbie said:
> 
> 
> > If you know full OLL/PLL, VHF2L, and COLL, which is more beneficial to learn? ZBF2L or ZBLL?
> ...



AHAHAHahAHA, >some

They're both a huge pain in the ass. >.>
ZBLL>ZBF2L.


If you're lazy, I would just recommend learning the H subset with all corners permuted.
That set is beautifully symmetric, and you barely need new algs, if you know how it works.



rubiknewbie said:


> I am also thinking knowledge of the algorithms might be useful somewhere.



Yeah, it's useful for FMC.
You can sometimes solve the last slot+LL in one alg.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok I'll try out the easiest H set and see if it is too difficult and whether it is fun to do.


----------

